

Join Amazon's founder Jeff Bezos for our launch event - mmastrac
https://www.amazon.com/oc/launchevent

======
derekjobst
It appears to be something related to vision, and some of the questions for
attending developers mention "a new type of sensor" and machine learning.

Maybe some Kinect style 3D vision systems? The picture looks like it is in a
tablet form factor.

